# [Chiang Mai] The Peaceful City



## exxzite (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## exxzite (Dec 4, 2010)

*Chiang Mai University*


http://th.wikipedia.org/wiki/ผู้ใช้:Thanawang3rd




http://www.oknation.net/blog/nammon/category/03


http://bbznet.pukpik.com/scripts2/view.php?user=chaitarak&board=4&id=661&c=1&order=numtopic


http://www.chiangmaiwell.com/?name=news&file=readnews&id=10


http://www.chiangmaiwell.com/?name=news&file=readnews&id=10


----------



## exxzite (Dec 4, 2010)

marginine said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1288463


----------



## exxzite (Dec 4, 2010)

marginine said:


> พอดีพอไปถึงกล้องผมแบตหมด ผมเลยไม่ได้ถ่ายรูปมาครับ แต่ผมขอเอารูปจาก www.cm108.com มาฝากนะครับ ขอคุณรูปจาก www.cm108.com ด้วยครับ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=101602&page=781


----------



## exxzite (Dec 4, 2010)

*Chiang Mai , THAILAND*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sie3uoDHHo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*- Chiang Mai -*


Chiang Mai mountain sunset by Global Eyes, on Flickr


Chiang Mai - Markets, Waterfalls, and Temples by Daniel Séguin, on Flickr


Chiang Mai, Thailand by Drifter Travel, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates....


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Mandarin Oriental Dara Dhevi by lazmeister, on Flickr


DSC_0031 by Piyanut Taulananda, on Flickr


Dara Dhevi by debramckenzie22, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Wat Chedi Luang by manidad1, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Wat Chedi Luang by flower_bee, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Arch & Finials, Wat Chedi Luang, Chiang Mai by Aidan McRae Thomson, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Chiang mai City. by Panupong Roopyai, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Chiang_Mai_Thailand_2011-6442 by Marc Liberts, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Chiang Mai Inthakin (City Pillar) Festival by HellonEarth2006, on Flickr


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

Exotic. The Thai culture is very much alive in this city.
It's so tempting to visit.


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

chiang mai 020 by willem_rt, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

chiang mai 405 by willem_rt, on Flickr


chiang mai 335 by willem_rt, on Flickr


chiang mai 333 by willem_rt, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Chiang Mai City (IMG_2351) by Passenger32A, on Flickr


Chiang Mai City Wall by Allan Rickmann, on Flickr


Chiang Mai City by Mark Chiang Mai, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

>>


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

>>


----------



## jomjo (Dec 15, 2009)

*Welcome to Chiangmai*


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

berdberd said:


> Cr.Rermphant Promnuchanont


...


----------



## jomjo (Dec 15, 2009)

kenos said:


> *THE BEAUTY OF DIVERSITY*
> 
> *ยินดีต้อนรับลมหนาวแรกสู่จังหวัดเชียงใหม่
> 
> ...


Welcome to Chiangmai


----------

